

Hilarious iPhone app, joke or no? - trader
http://www.girlfriendapp.com

======
msluyter
Definitely a joke. Check the testimonials:

 _"My first three wives divorced me because I always forgot anniversaries. I
am pretty sure my fourth marriage will work thanks to the Girlfriend app?"
Mark, 22_

22 yr old who's been married 4 times? ;)

 _"I just drove by a brown barn and it reminded me of your eyes."_

Etc...

~~~
jsdalton
Not a joke:

[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=318774990&mt=8)

(I'm assuming by "joke" you meant "not a real app.")

------
mr_bill
What I want is an ex-girlfriend tracker that will tell me when she updates her
Facebook photo so I can see what the new guy looks like.

~~~
byrneseyeview
So you want the news feed?

------
jedc
A friend of mine always dreamed of having a similar app, but where you could
keep track of multiple girlfriends. More importantly, you could select in the
app which one of them you were with at any given time, which would remove any
trace of the others from the contacts, texts, and recently called list.

That would be worth 99 cents...

------
petercooper
I like the sound of this. I know it sounds silly and, really, you shouldn't
need this when you're starting off a relationship, but I often forget to make
these sort of little communications efforts with my wife and it'd be cool to
be reminded of them.. so "Wife Keeper" might be better, lol :)

------
thras
Now an app that let me take the grunt work out of managing multiple
girlfriends might be worth some money.

~~~
pxlpshr
We're half way there, but it's missing the automated messaging aspects of
girlfriendapp. I wonder how girlfriendapp displays who the messages are from,
AFAIK the SDK doesn't allow for tight integration with SMS. Nevertheless,
ideas are stirring for future features. :)

<http://blackbookexclusive.com>

disclaimer: my app.

~~~
katamole
Just out of interest, how would you justify the $4.99 price tag? It seems
unusually high.

~~~
pxlpshr
Lots of reasons and I'd be happy to share.

1\. I'm from the advertising industry. There's a reason Prada sells jeans for
$300 and Old Navy's are $30, and we're not targeting Old Navy shoppers with
this app.

2\. I believe we're selling a rather niche product, therefore $.99 is simply
unsustainable at the type of volume us and the other BB's are sold. We also
increased the price by $1 with the release of 2.0, and we have plans for
addressing the $.99-1.99 market.

3\. Utility vs. Disposability. Most $.99 games (though often amazing) last
about 30 days or less. We offer a product that we hope you'll use for much,
much longer than that.

4\. We're the Rolls Royce of black books from a design perspective, and
outselling 3 competitors priced at $2.99, 1.99, and .99. We lack a few
features to be able to claim total feat. domination, but we do have a few
unique ones of our own.

5\. We offer anonymous relationship advice and pricing it at .99 opens the
door for all kinds of nasty UGC that drives away advertisers.

So in short, think about your product and market thoroughly before you set a
price and don't give in simply because "everyone is pricing to $.99". As the
AppStore continues to grow rapidly, $.99 doesn't leave much room for marketing
expenditures either.

